# Why the top slot attachment isn't more popular?



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

I was wondering why there are so little top slot slingshots from the vendors. (Actually I have only seen a pic of a Yoslingshots one on here but none on his store).

Is the topslot unpopular or not safe? It seems like a more convenient way and more aesthetic than the traditional tied band.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wingshooter puts it on his slingshots. It is a very good technique.Places the bands right at the top of the fork eliminating hand slaps. Comes down to personal preference and old habits and beliefs. It has only been around here a couple of years. If not done correctly one get get a face or eye slap. Some of the Vendors don't want to be liable for others errors.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Charlos said:


> I was wondering why there are so little top slot slingshots from the vendors. (Actually I have only seen a pic of a Yoslingshots one on here but none on his store).
> 
> Is the topslot unpopular or not safe? It seems like a more convenient way and more aesthetic than the traditional tied band.


I invented the top slots so that I can change out bandsets very quickly and easily without any tools... The method allows the bands to remain flat, so there's less tangle, more accuracy, higher attachment means less handslap, and to top it off it allows for a lot cleaner look to the overall slingshot as well.... with no tie on material or apparatus to complicate the look.

I have no problem or real concern with experienced shooters, who actually test out their bands before shooting, using this method... In fact I use it on several of my go to shooters, including my normal EDC... caution picture shows a dead squirrel: http://pocketpredator.com/huntingpics/h50.jpg

What I do have a problem with is the possibility of an inexperienced shooter barely inserting the bands, not following the directions about pulling and testing after the bands are on before shooting... and then getting a decent snap right in the eye... then blaming me for their "pain and suffering".

Yes I know it's actually a little less risk than if you have people tie on their bands... but the courts have already dealt with that issue in the past, specifically in regard to tied on bands.. whereas the top slots have not been to court yet... and I don't want to be the one who has to devote the time and energy proving my case... it's just not worth it to me right now... I have a lot of other things I'd rather be doing!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

What Treefork said!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

very well said on top slots..I have used top slots my self..like the wham o slingshot..But you can be sure I test & retest the bands

before I bring it up to aim & shoot...I only have 1 pair of eyes..even with safety glass's on..or you get a mean face cut from a band

if you use this type of slingshot..always check your bands..

I have yet to try the single slot cut on top of the shooter...where you roll the bands stretch it..slide it in the slot

then pull the heck out of it ..to see if it is there to stay... ~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Charlos (Jan 27, 2014)

Thanks for the responses!

Bill: I know what you mean. A lawsuit is really an ugly mess to be in. Even when you are on the winning side, it can be money an time consuming.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Slots also are more reliable pointed down or out also. Like these.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Tex-Shooter said:


> Slots also are more reliable pointed down or out also. Like these.


Tex.. I like the the slot design you have~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## studer1972 (Mar 17, 2013)

Do the slots on a Wham-O style fork work with theraband and latex of similar thickness? The gum bands I use on mine, Flatband-made reproduction Wham-O bands, are pretty thick and need to be stretched significantly to thread through the slots. Since I try to keep my Wham-O Sportsman as a "living fossil", I haven't tried theraband myself, but wonder for theoretical purposes.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I have a top slotted micro ranger from bill hays and all I can say Is I love it.ifind myself carrying it more than any other slingshot just for than reason easy install no extra tie bands and hand slap is unheard of you won't regret it . Hey Mr bill wanna sell you etc lol


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I meant to say your everyday carry?


----------

